# I can't figure out how write this situation, forensically and legally speaking.



## ironpony (Nov 13, 2017)

I wrote a story before, where I asked this question, then put it away for a few months and now came back to it.  Here was the post from before to describe the scenario:

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...ensics-crime-question-for-my-story?highlight=

Mainly after coming back to it, I still can't figure out how to write it.  I know what I want to happen, the who, what, where, why, but don't have the HOW yet.  The main character wants to frame the villain for the killing, but can't point the finger at the villain and say he saw him do it.  Cause if he says that, then he is putting himself in a situation that becomes fruit of the poisonous tree, legally speaking.  But at the same time, the main character will have left forensic evidence at the scene, that he has to erase, but I cannot figure out anyway for him to erase it that would work, to the point to where the police won't find anything.

Is their any forensic experts that could maybe see something I don't in this plot scenario?


----------



## Birb (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, this is just from forensics research from classes, but let's see if it will help.

Well, there are ways to just plain not leave evidence at the scene fo a crime. Gloves, making sure you don't leave bodily fluids (So maybe wearing a mask?) and stuff like that. If your character planted evidence and wasn't wearing stuff, he could just wipe everything down with bleach. Fingerprints are just oils that are left onto walls or left as a result of your handing being in something (i.e. hand covered in blood touches a wall and leaves fingerprint) and DNA evidence can also be wiped away if he knows where he touched, left bodily fluids, etc.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 14, 2017)

Okay thanks.  However in that situation, the cop would not wear a mask.  Gloves maybe, if we was really paranoid and thought ahead, but even that is a stretch.  I mean Dirty Harry breaks the rules and you don't see him wearing gloves and a mask to not leave evidence even.

And since it was a shootout, how would he locate where all the bullets went and wipe out those?  Plus he probably wouldn't think to have bleach on him since he didn't see this coming, so he would have to go out and get some, then come all the way back to the scene, hoping no cops responded to the gunshots, and hoping they were not reported.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Nov 18, 2017)

The forensics of the situation are- gunshot residue (GSR) on the hands, arms and body of your character, as well the floor. Your character will have a bullet missing from their gun and the gun will smell and have GSR. The bullet causing the death will match your character's gun and the angle the cop is shot from match your character's location and height. Shoe prints ma even be left showing police issue boots.

How about the villain's location- do they have an alibi? If they were there, where were they standing? They would need to have the murder weapon be in their possession. Did they touch anything? Even if they wear gloves, fibers and other trace evidence can be left behind or picked up.

Your character would need to hide, dispose, switch or explain all evidence pointing to them being the killer...including a police issue bullet being in the dead cop. Without knowing the precise circumstances it's hard to say how your character can accomplish their goal. Hope this helps a little.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 25, 2017)

Okay thanks.  Well the character will have to hide everything, as it's better than trying to explain everything which can lead to holes in the story, and just makes things more complicated I'm guessing.  So it would be best to hide everything.  What if he digs the bullets out of the dead body, as well as digging the bullets out of the walls, or something, to hide them?


----------

